# brauche hilfe



## Blond Girl (27. Dezember 2006)

hallo an alle
ich bin 14 jahre alt und habe probleme mit einem computerspiel. ich spiele dungeon siege, gas-powered-games hat die programmcodes offengelegt, diese skrit-sprache hat grosse ähnlichkeit mit c#. im multiplayermodus trifft man sich mit mehreren spielern auf einem server. es gibt nun einige spieler, die ein programm benutzen, das meine daten (mein inventar) ausspähen kann. im prinzip ist das ja nicht sehr schwer, da der server ja ständig die daten der ganzen spieler verrechnen muss. wenn man pvp spielt, ist es äusserst unfair, den gegner auszuspähen, ich wollte nun einen mod schreiben, um das unmöglich zu machen. meine frage: ist es möglich, sogenannte fake-werte über die eigenen werte zu legen, so das der gegner die falschen werte bekommt, aber der server mit den richtigen werten rechnet? ich denke fast, das ist unmöglich.
das spion-programm soll artmoney SE v7.20 sein, leider komme ich nicht an die codes ran um zu sehen, wie die das machen, deshalb meine idee mit den fake-werten. 
falls irgendjemand eine idee hat, bin ich sehr dankbar. 
viele grüsse
bg


----------

